# I.D. this please!



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Folks,

There's been this strange white looking stuff that's starting to cover a piece of spiral wood I have in my viv. Can anybody tell me if this is something to be concerned about? 

Thanks!


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

mold...

apparently I need ten characters to post though... ok...


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep just mold. It wont hurt the frogs. It will go away on its one in time.


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay! Just wanted to be on the safe side. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you got any springtails in the tank? That's a banana pancake special at IHOP to them.



Cheers,


----------

